# Hubley Metal Classic Car Kits



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone remember building theses Hubley (later Ertl) metal classic car kits. They were pretty nice once you got through cleaning up the flash (and avoid cutting your hands) and properly finishing them. There was a real sense of accomplishment in finishing one of these and the detail was especially good, even in the engine compartment. A throw back to a really great time in car modeling.


----------



## DocWatson. (Dec 16, 2012)

I remember them, when I was young and relying on my parents and an allowance to indulge in the hobby I wanted one of these badly. But making $2 a week and having tight arse parents unfortunately crushed my hopes there.
They always looked so good to me when finished, if you took your time they are better looking than any die-Cast models you can buy built.
Maybe one day..........

Doc.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have the Duesenberg in my stash.


----------



## fenders506 (May 18, 2012)

I remember having a car with a rumble seat and an old pickup. They reminded me of the vehicles show on The Waltons. Good memories.


----------



## Bullitt3980 (Nov 29, 2011)

I see them at swap meets sometimes but vendors ask a lot of money, maybe they don'e realize just how long these kits were made-my Dad bought them back in the 1970.s, I remember the woody wagon with die cut "wood" stickers. They did require a lot of cleanup but nothing looks like metal painted like metal painted. The slotted screw holding the wheels on where the only toy like distraction.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you want to build one, they are not hard to find. But try to get an older issue. The last, JLE Models ones were pretty crappy. You didn't get some of the paper and sticker parts (not that you couldn't do better). Just the company was too cheap to include them. And the castings were much rougher. The older Gabriel issues are not so bad. None of the kits are worth a ton if you shop around. They are pretty cool models.


----------

